# stance



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a picture of how i stand currently (i know its sloppy) looking for some constructive criticism.










also, any suggestions about firing and breathing and everything? 
thanks!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If it were me...

1. Square up your stance
2. Left foot half a foot length ahead of right.
3. Both arms Straight.
4. Left hand on the side of the weapon, not under it.
5. Lean forward, nose over toes.
6. Knees slightly bent
7. Krinkle eyebrows.

You can leave step 7 out if you wish, but it helps me. hehe

The reason I use the above steps is because it directs recoil down both arms into your body where it is more easily dispursed. Simple physics.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Lean into it! It's just a little guy! :smt033



:watching:


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

8. tilt your head back so you can see through your bi-focals 

if you are not to that point, at least you can practice 

YMMV

John


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

another question

im cross dominate, shoot right handed, have dominate left eye. what should i do about this? lean my head over to aim with left eye? close left eye and make myself aim with right eye? i think thats pretty much what im doing now.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

A lot of people are "Cross-Dominant". It only takes a slight shift of your head to shoot with your dominant eye, which would probably be better. No matter what you end up doing, make sure your practice is consistent.

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> another question
> 
> im cross dominate, shoot right handed, have dominate left eye. what should i do about this? lean my head over to aim with left eye? close left eye and make myself aim with right eye? i think thats pretty much what im doing now.


I'm cross-dominant in the same way you are. I've always shifted my head slightly to the right, and used my left eye, with very good results. After you've mastered that (or at least feel comfortable shooting that way), then I suggest also trying it with the right eye, squinting or closing the left eye if necessary to get a good sight picture. Just another skill to have in the ol' bag-o-tricks if you need it...

In any case, keep the head erect; bring the gun up to eye level, not the head down to the gun. If you're going to lean, lean forward, not backward; it's better if your point of balance is over your toes, not your heels, so recoil doesn't push you off-balance backward and slow your recovery for the next shot(s). Get aggressive!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> 4. Left hand on the side of the weapon, not under it.


Since he appears to be shooting a revolver, rather than a semi-auto, I would simply add, " ...but not too high up on the side, if shooting a revolver" (due to the escaping gas from the gap between the chambers and the forcing cone). Fingers have been lost that way on large magnums).

With a semi-auto, yeah, laterally support with the left hand, with the thumb on the frame, just below the slide. :smt023


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. :smt1099

The Smith and Wesson website has some great video of a world class revolver guy (can't remember his name just now) demonstrating grip, stance, reloading and shooting techniques.

Pretty cool. :smt023

Will


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Will R. said:


> Welcome to the forum. :smt1099
> 
> The Smith and Wesson website has some great video of a world class revolver guy (can't remember his name just now) demonstrating grip, stance, reloading and shooting techniques.
> 
> ...


Jerry Miculek... He's O-Kay... for a revolver shooter... lol

HAHA


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

just got back from shooting my new glock, and im having some accuracy issues. im grouping low and left so I think it's my trigger squeeze. Whats the best trigger squeeze, I know I should be surprised by the gun going off so I'm working on that. Any tips?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lots of dryfire practice!!! Look at the front sight while you squeeze the trigger and try to keep it from moving while you squeeze. (Unload the gun first! :smt023)

There was a tip Guns & Ammo Handguns for dry firing Glocks about putting a piece of folded cardboard in the ejection port between the breech and the slide to keep the slide open about 1/8 inch. This is supposed to let the trigger reset without having to rack the slide for each shot when you're doing dry fire practice. I don't have a Glock and haven't tried it, but it may (or may not) be helpful to you.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> just got back from shooting my new glock, and im having some accuracy issues. im grouping low and left so I think it's my trigger squeeze. Whats the best trigger squeeze, I know I should be surprised by the gun going off so I'm working on that. Any tips?


For me the grip on the Glock is HUGE. I had a hard time getting enough finger on the trigger to keep it from shooting left. That's what the problem is - you need to move your finger onto the trigger closer to the first joint of the finger. About mid way or just under should do it. I actually had to roll my right hand towards the trigger to get it to reach.

As a matter of fact I sent my Glock 23 frame to Bowie Tactical Concepts to get the grip reduced. He just called this evening and said it's complete and on the way to me. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> Heres a picture of how i stand currently (i know its sloppy) looking for some constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you shooting accross a road? (?!!?) In Ca. that'll get ya tossed in jail. Ok, prolly not an issue, Safety Cop had to say something.

HG/PD shooting? Stance is a matter of convenience. Period. 
Learn to shoot from a variety of them (bladed, ramped, etc).

What's really important is grip, sight picture, trigger control and recoil management.

I shoot X-domi too. :smt023 Nothing wrong with that at all.

Your head is good! Not hunched and you brought your firearm up to your line of sight. :smt023

Grip that roller as high as possible with the strong hand. :smt023
Loose the 'tea cup' rolleyes support hand and, wrap that sucker. :smt023
Keep yer support thumb outta trouble with the cylinder gap, the cylinder itself and it's latch. I keep my support thumb high, esp when shooting boomers. never overlap thumbs. 
I tore my support hand thumb nail once shooting PD drills with full power stuff in my Alaskan when the cylinder came back and the edge caught it (thumb was too low), really did not know it at first. It was a mess and, painfull the next day. 
Some DA rollers, small ones esp, have small frames and stiff triggers. Watch for the master index finger poking through and the nail gouging your support thumb.

The gun is a tool that goes bang. Nothing more. Make it work for you no matter where or what you are standing on. :smt023

Looks good bud and:

Practice Practice Practice ! :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If you are hitting what you're shooting at, and comfortable, the stance is good. As Clanger says...practice, practice, and more practice.:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

And to mirror others that said it before- dry fire helps........ a lot! 

It ingrains your grip into muscle memory. 
Saves a lot of money and wear on revolvers, and clean up time! 

Live fire is important, but, I don't get to shoot as much as I'd like anymore. Dry-fire keeps my grip and picture consistent. It's just good training. 
And- when I get lazy and simply roll up to the line after a long time off I can tell my shooting suffers when I aint been dry-firing. I'm adjusting my grip on the fly and more- it's not as polished as it should be. 
And- I like to practice tactical reloads, presenting the gun from a ready postion, drawing from a table and more. There's a TON you can do at home w/o firing a shot that will help you when the time comes to make noise and poke holes. 

Do it, a lot. It helps. A lot! 

:smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

clanger said:


> Are you shooting accross a road? (?!!?) In Ca. that'll get ya tossed in jail. Ok, prolly not an issue, Safety Cop had to say something.


thats more of a tractor road than anything. its my sunday school teachers christmas tree farm. its a great place to shoot 



> For me the grip on the Glock is HUGE. I had a hard time getting enough finger on the trigger to keep it from shooting left. That's what the problem is - you need to move your finger onto the trigger closer to the first joint of the finger. About mid way or just under should do it. I actually had to roll my right hand towards the trigger to get it to reach


i think this is the problem. this morning i dry fired a time or two (need to order some snap caps before i really start practicing) and when i had my index pad on the trigger like i did last night i noticed the front sight dropping low and left, when i slid my hand around it kept still... thanks!


----------

